# Let's discuss Minerals and Conditioners



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

As my tanks I cycling I figured it's a good time to start a local post of what is everyone using to re-mineralize RO water.

I have purchased Salty Shrimp Bee Shrimp Mineral gH+ already but found out that some use only Bio-Culture SMW (couldn't find any info how much of GH it rises).

There is also
Salty Shrimp Shrimp Mineral gH/kH+ but that's more for tigers.

Anyone uses Fluval Shrimp Mineral or Shirakura Liquid Mineral CA+ ?

Lets discuss, pros cons experiences.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been using MK Blue Diamond over the last 6 months to re-mineralize my RO water for my shrimp tanks. I try to make my TDS to approx 100-110. 
I assume my GH would be around 5 as I have an extremely hard time in measuring the color change from yellow to green with my API GH kit. 

Prior to that, I was using the Fluval shrimp mineral before but wanted to try something different with my caridina tanks.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I've been using a custom made mineral mix since starting my tank up (3 months old). It seems to be working just as well as any other mineral mix, but I don't have much of anything to compare it to.

Like razoredge, I mix it in until it's around 100 TDS and the GH ends up being between 3-5 usually.

Was the Fluval shrimp minerals working for you razoredge? It seems like they discontinued the product for some reason.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

+1 on MK breed blue diamond and I also use MK breed blood diamond, so far so good can't complain.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Fluval has been discontinued, I think tommy has a secret stash still though. 

I have used fluval and salty shrimp both work great. I make my own now and have a new mixture ready for testing in about three weeks, it's based on element analysts of the most popular brands in the hobby. 

As to SMW , it's best used as an addition to your standard gh minerals ,more as a trace ( seaweed based ). I added 1ml per 2 gal myself , but in all honesty I do it because I see it used by a lot of the better breeders. I can't prove that it does anything other then take my money and add peace of mind
Nice addition but not mandatory imho


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for input guys,

I decided it give MK breed blue diamond and SMW a go first. Seems it will be much easier to work with liquid specially to mix it into RO water for a water changes as salty shrimp minteral doesn't fully dissolve quickly. 

I'll leave my Salty Shrimp Bee Shrimp Mineral gH+ on the side and run with a mischlings 10gal tank to use it up.

Cheers all


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Um salty shrimp gh+ dissolves perfectly fine, not sure where you heard that.

Also all liquid gh minerals have to add chelates to extend the life of the product. With powders you don't have that

Do some reading I just grabbed a random link here, but you get the idea. unless i know what ones are added I'm not risking it myself, it's on a cellular level, beyond my knowledge , simple works well.

http://mobile.dudamobile.com/site/p...html&utm_referrer=https://www.google.ca/#2674


----------

